
Medium is now blocked in China - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/medium-blocked-china-bcuz-of-course
======
ccvannorman
What did one Chinese activist say to the other?

"Can't complain."

Anyway, this got me thinking. Is there some kind of statistics website where
we can view hits from China to Chinese-banned web services? It would be
interesting to see just how much of the population is circumventing + trends.

~~~
x5n1
Is there a website out there that offers nothing but subversive ideas to
Chinese citizens? There should be.

------
biocomputation
Too bad it's not blocked in the US too.

------
nicelynicely
The Chinese have lost nothing of value. Terrible site.

------
rawTruthHurts
Sometimes two wrongs make a right

